# WamBam......



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

You know how the rest of it goes...but this is something different! 

WamBam is a collective of people hell bent on destruction. We have launched our first group effort bomb today and it will be legend...wait for it......dary! 
Keep your eyes peeled and your bomb shields up. WamBam might have YOU in our sights soon....

9505 9000 1912 2205 0000 99


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Another little group of upstarts?! This could be hilarious.

Pop. Fizzle. _Splat_.

Wait... it goes "wam, bam, thank you ma'am... "

...so when the recipient thanks you for the "wam bam", should he refer to you all as ma'ams?!

You guys just called your selves a bunch of ma'ams! Prolly shoulda thought about that a little harder before you decided do go with the name!

Now I gotta think of an animal that properly encompasses the self-proclaimed "respectable elderly female" element of this new group of ma'ams! What's the old lady of the animal kingdom?

:biglaugh:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Emerl has already contacted his legal team.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

The Evil Midnight Bomber What Bombs At Midnight!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

what the deuce? HOAX!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't recall anyone telling these guys they could start a 'group'..


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

0311 2550 0002 8028 3756


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

When I think of wam bam I think wam bam thank you maam, a common phrase used to explain a quick session with a loose female. Are you guys implying your group is loose females? If so, how much? I only need 30 seconds.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

And so far all I'm seeing is a bunch of newby's......

Hmmm... Wonder how this is going to turn out?????

Survey say's......... I feel for you guys already :nod: WamBam..... :lol:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmmmm, is this gonna develop into something? I guess only time can tell...

Hey WamBam, maybe you can battle the weasels for a spot in the official bombing group list.

Oh, you're gonna need a mascot too. Maybe the skunks?


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

94** 5036 9930 0083 4712 ** :ask:


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Hmmmm, is this gonna develop into something? I guess only time can tell...
> 
> Hey WamBam, maybe you can battle the weasels for a spot in the official bombing group list.
> 
> Oh, you're gonna need a mascot too. Maybe the skunks?


LMAO....I think they should be the wam bam unicorns.... Just another mythical creature with a goofy horn trying to be a real horse.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

dmeguy said:


> 94** 5036 9930 0083 4712 **


^^^ Another newbie.....

See a trend here??????


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Shall we call them the roaches?


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

chris1360 said:


> LMAO....I think they should be the wam bam unicorns.... Just another mythical creature with a goofy horn trying to be a real horse.


lol Chris! Perfect. Here's some potential mascots:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Awwwwww shit..... If the pink pony himself see's this there's going to be hell to pay!!! :nod: :nod:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

My Bomb is away tracking #0309 1830 0000 3136 0621. Made it to the post office in the nick of time!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^ There's another one......


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> My Bomb is away tracking #0309 1830 0000 3136 0621. Made it to the post office in the nick of time!





Hannibal said:


> ^^^ There's another one......


I don't think I like what's going on here..


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

chris1360 said:


> LMAO....I think they should be the wam bam unicorns.... Just another mythical creature with a goofy horn trying to be a real horse.


And here I was telling everyone how nice this community is. Great support guys.....NOT.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> I don't think I like what's going on here..


LMAO.. If the Target survives this blast, he will have to relocate due to nuclear fallout. This is going to make Hiroshima look like a black cat...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I kind of like the roach as a mascot. They are pretty invincible as a species. After all the bombs drop, its the roaches that survive.



m00chness said:


> Shall we call them the roaches?


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

You don't get to pick your mascot!



meatcake said:


> I kind of like the roach as a mascot. They are pretty invincible as a species. After all the bombs drop, its the roaches that survive.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

After watching an "Ice Age" marathon with the kids, I'm pretty damn certain that the old lady of the animal kingdom is the Sloth.

So....

Welcome bomb sloths! :biggrin:


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> You don't get to pick your mascot!


we didn't pick it. it was picked for us and it doesn't really matter anyway, whatever you can dish out we can take. The noobs have united! Let the destruction begin...

0311 3260 0000 0640 0846


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Who the hell is this WamBam? A group of feisty noob armed with bottle rockets? Can't wait to see these guys fizzle out


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Don't worry Mike, as sloths, they only have the energy to launch one attack so they will surely fizzle out soon enough.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I love it when n00bs get all...yeah we'll show these FOG's something...it is must see TV!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think we should call them the duck-billed platapusses....only because that animal is rediculously funny, both in name and appearance.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm...this should be fun to watch.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well, I dunno about their mascot, but I think I found some spokesmen for them...










welcome to the bombing community, WHAM!Bamound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I think we should call them the duck-billed platapusses....only because that animal is rediculously funny, both in name and appearance.


we already have those in our midst, Swanson..they're called Squids


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

How dare you, Pete! That's not true at all!

Ok, David is a _little_ funny looking, I'll grant you...

At any rate, I'm hereby naming this new group of upstarts "the *Wombats*." Wambam... wombat... Kinda sounds the same, and they're kinda like sloths, in that they could definitely be the ma'ams of the animal kingdom.

Plus, the wombats' only real talent is digging really deep holes, which is precisely what these noobs are doing - digging themselves a big ol' hole!

Oh, and wombats primarily survive on grass, which these noobs must be smoking if they think they can get away with their plans unharmed!
:smoke:

They are the wombats. So says the Ninja. So shall it be!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, who made Major Dork the creator of bombing group nicknames?"

Herfabomber: "I dunno....must've happened before I got here"

wombats, huh?...you mean one of these?










WHAM!bats is funnier, though

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, check out this George Michael pic..he kinda looks like a wombat now...










Herfabomber: "by God, you're right, Junior"

watch out, Weasels..there's some new furry animals in town..the WHAM!bats:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

LMAO!!!! 

This is going to turn out interesting after all!!! 

Wishing the WHAMbats the best of luck....


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh Snap! I'm gone for a few days and all hell breaks loose. WHAMbats? Probably droppin guono bombs instead of cigar bombs. We will see what turds land.....


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe we should wait to name these guys.. I predict they are going to disappear like a fart in a wind storm. :heh:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> Maybe we should wait to name these guys.. I predict they are going to disappear like a fart in a wind storm. :heh:


I've got your fart in the wind right here!







LOL


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess if we have to be Wombats, we ould go with this....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha, the Combat Wombats! Led by Madam Meatcake!

I like it.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> I've got your fart in the wind right here!
> View attachment 39415
> 
> LOL


PETA is going to be asking questions why your wombat looks violated.. I hope you have good answers.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Haha, the Combat Wombats! Led by Madam Meatcake!
> 
> I like it.


ha! that's my buddy's name! (combatwombat)


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

meatcake said:


> And here I was telling everyone how nice this community is. Great support guys.....NOT.


Yea well, you started your own bomb group. Welcome to the other side of Puff, known as the arena. Still a bunch of great people, but the smack talk goes up to 11. You Wombat-Roach-Unicorn you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> Yea well, you started your own bomb group. Welcome to the other side of Puff, known as the arena. Still a bunch of great people, but the smack talk goes up to 11. You Wombat-Roach-Unicorn you.


Yeah. I mean, we still like you. We just won't talk like we do anymore!

:smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, who made Major Dork the creator of bombing group nicknames?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "I dunno....must've happened before I got here"


Nah, you were around, I've nicknamed the group you were in twice! I nicknamed the Llamas while you were a llama. Then the LOBsters too. After I named the Weasels, I just assumed the job was mine!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah. I mean, we still like you. We just won't talk like we do anymore!
> 
> :smoke:


And to think. I was gonna send you a UF-13 outta the kindness of my heart. Guess I will smoke it instead. :smokin:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> PETA is going to be asking questions why your wombat looks violated.. I hope you have good answers.
> 
> ha! that's my buddy's name! (combatwombat)


You know what PETA stands for right? People for the Eating of Tasty Animals.. I'm in that PETA...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

meatcake said:


> And to think. I was gonna send you a UF-13 outta the kindness of my heart. Guess I will smoke it instead. :smokin:


lol. where's my "shaking fist at the sky" emoticon?!


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

0311 0820 0000 1893 8752


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> Maybe we should wait to name these guys.. I predict they are going to disappear like a fart in a wind storm. :heh:


nah...it's way too much fun doin it now..and it's way to premature to predict they're gonna disappear.

ya gotta have Faith....after all, George Michael did:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

showcattle said:


> 0311 0820 0000 1893 8752


And here comes a straggler.....


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry driving all day yesterday, and on a side note its really hard to find dry ice in a small town


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> I guess if we have to be Wombats, we ould go with this....
> View attachment 39416


this one's good, too










:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

m00chness said:


> When I think of wam bam I think wam bam thank you maam, a common phrase used to explain a quick session with a loose female. Are you guys implying your group is loose females? If so, how much? I only need 30 seconds.


Some of the possible names seem to be reaching a bit far, but Mooch brought up a good point. Why don't we go off this idea and dub them a monicker fitting with loose females?


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, if it is going to be the wombats, I found a few mascot logo's that seem about this groups speed.....

































Feel free to pick whichever you think is most appropriate.

eace:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Some of the possible names seem to be reaching a bit far, but Mooch brought up a good point. Why don't we go off this idea and dub them a monicker fitting with loose females?


ummmmmmmmmmmm..cuz WHAM!bats is way funnier?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm..cuz WHAM!bats is way funnier?


True. Although "the Dirty Whore Noobs" does have a certain ring to it...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> True. Although "the Dirty Whore Noobs" does have a certain ring to it...


until they stop bein' Noobs, that is

I'm stickin' with WHAM!bats.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

The whole state of Texas took on Ouirknotamuzed and got their fannies spanked by his return fire. I sure hope you picked your targets wisely.


op2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> True. Although "the Dirty Whore Noobs" does have a certain ring to it...


A couple of us are talking about it in v-herf, the "Bomb Sluts" or just Sluts for short is pretty catchy


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> The whole state of Texas took on Ouirknotamuzed and got their fannies spanked by his return fire. I sure hope you picked your targets wisely.
> 
> op2:


I was one of the Texans that bombed pinhead. He was to whipped by then to even retaliate.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

meatcake said:


> I was one of the Texans that bombed pinhead. He was to whipped by then to even retaliate.


I think he was too busy eating armadillo meat.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Pale Horse said:


> A couple of us are talking about it in v-herf, the "Bomb Sluts" or just Sluts for short is pretty catchy


I'm voting for The Madams. It captures the "ma'am" and the "loose women" aspects together.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Although I am not part of wam bam, cigar whores, sloths, pink **** unicorns, wambats, or whatever other names are decided by the vets. I was approached by meat himself to be a part of this. I declined due to working on my own, however us noobs have a quote: "We will not go quietly into the night!" We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to live on! We're going to survive!". Ok well its not ours, but you get the point.

It's pretty serious and lives are at risk, this individual better contact Red Cross, FEMA, and a lumber yard. 

Go get em, Noobs!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Did someone say Wham!bat?


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't believe this is still being discussed. some of you are going on at great length about this topic. just remember, the squeaky wheel gets the grease, or should I say "will get greased..." NOT A SEXUAL REFERENCE, PERVS


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Man I'm glad I joined these, well whatever the hell we are this hour. This is the best entertainment I've had in a long time. I know the target will get most of our packages tomorrow, so you will get to see the destruction of a FOG!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> The whole state of Texas took on Ouirknotamuzed and *are going to* get their fannies spanked by his return fire. I sure hope you picked your targets wisely.
> 
> op2:


needed to fix that for ya, Bob



meatcake said:


> I was one of the Texans that bombed pinhead. He was to whipped by then to even retaliate.


yeah, but I'm feeling much better now:evil:



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I think he was too busy eating armadillo meat.


I'm saving that can for a special occasion, Josh....



Johnpaul said:


> Did someone say Wham!bat?


I knew you'd come up with something they could put on their t-shirts, JP


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Did someone say Wham!bat?


That's so f'n horrible it became awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> Did someone say Wham!bat?


I think we have a winner lol


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I go on a trip and another lame bomb group sprouts up?

Maybe the squids will absorb them like the ron mexico attack squad


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Holy crap this is the best thread on the whole site... Hahahhaha


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

did they start bombing each other yet?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Going after the man himself??????

When will noobs ever learn?!?!?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah,i see you guys...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shuckins said:


> yeah,i see you guys...


FOG got what was coming to him!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok I'm tottally confused. What the hell are we now? Wombats Wam!Bats Pink horses WTF???


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> yeah,i see you guys...


translation: "Noobs are gonna die"

Pinhead Jr.: "poor WHAM!bats....their lives cut shorts before they could spread their wings and fly while singing George Michael songs.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Ok I'm tottally confused. What the hell are we now? Wombats Wam!Bats Pink horses WTF???


well, now that The Master acknowledges you existence, you're pretty much extinctound:ound:ound:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, now that The Master acknowledges you existence, you're pretty much extinctound:ound:ound:


Well I rebombed him first before this whole thing started (see pics on thread bombed by shootinmatt). And like I tell everyone, if I go down there will be a pile of brass to fall on..


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Hey Wombbats, I sugguest that all 3 of you go get new *BIGGER hummidors, youre gonna need em!!!*


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> Hey Wombbats, I sugguest that all 3 of you go get new *BIGGER hummidors, youre gonna need em!!!*


*

You might want to count again...*


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

joshuarodger said:


> You might want to count again...


don't mind Jose....he's a big ape and apes aren't known for their counting skills


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> Maybe we should wait to name these guys.. *I predict they are going to disappear like a fart in a wind storm.* :heh:





shootinmatt said:


> FOG got what was coming to him!!
> View attachment 39425





shuckins said:


> yeah,i see you guys...


Welp.. here comes the windstorm. I thought you guys were going to be around for at least a little while but noooooo... you gotta find the biggest sleeping giant you can, then collectively bash his toe in.

Moment of silence for the tootie fruities please. :rip:


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Can I join. I have an ample stock...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

jb2jb said:


> Can I join. I have an ample stock...


Wh is your ring gauge at -20? You would need to get that in the positive first. Let's talk offline. Email me.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> Wh is your ring gauge at -20? You would need to get that in the positive first. Let's talk offline. Email me.


silly noobs, his RG is +29, WTH you talking about :mischief:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> silly noobs, his RG is +29, WTH you talking about :mischief:


Agh was looking at it on my tiny phone screen my bad.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

hardcz said:


> silly noobs, his RG is +29, WTH you talking about :mischief:


Just like magic! :moony:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> Agh was looking at it on my tiny phone screen my bad.


I uh...had nothing to do with it eep:


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

So I guess the rumors are true...

9405 5036 9930 0088 3965 68


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess I'm not allowed to play with the other kids.:ban:


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Target acquired, missile deployed...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

jb2jb said:


> I guess I'm not allowed to play with the other kids.:ban:


You'll have to talk to meatcake... But I don't have an issue with it. You're a little late to the party though. It may be a long while before we get another target..


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

OK:banana:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> You'll have to talk to meatcake... But I don't have an issue with it. You're a little late to the party though. It may be a long while before we get another target..


I have no issue providing said targets :focus:


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Send said target.....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

jb2jb said:


> Send said target.....


I just sent you an email.....lets talk. I have a few people in mind. They wont be people long.....(insert evil laughter here).


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I just sent you an email.....lets talk. I have a few people in mind. They wont be people long.....(insert evil laughter here).


Meatcake... don't bomb out all of your ron mexico's and dark sharks too soon, you have a review contest to do in a week! LMAO!:kicknuts:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

chris1360 said:


> Meatcake... don't bomb out all of your ron mexico's and dark sharks too soon, you have a review contest to do in a week! LMAO!:kicknuts:


Oh..im saving the good stuff for you Chris....Victor Sinclairs, Iguanas...all lined up


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Oh..im saving the good stuff for you Chris....Victor Sinclairs, Iguanas...all lined up


Don't leave out the Dutchmasters, white owls, and Thompson specials!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

chris1360 said:


> Don't leave out the Dutchmasters, white owls, and Thompson specials!


You jest but I do have a few of those T...... specials from a noob pif on a different site. Been marinating in a tupperdore for JUST the right person.... 
of course whoever gets those would probably get a CC or two as palate cleansers.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Now this is freaking hilarious


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I just wanna see some Avocados!


----------

